# Dreamer, Blessing's doeling already 8 weeks!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's Blessing's little doeling Dreamer who was born 12-5-07. She's already 8 weeks old, can you believe that???





































She's a wee bit fuzzy, but so cute. She's so wide too. I can't wait to clip her when its warm enough.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Time flies!She's cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She definately has gotten cuter as she has groen - she is a doll. 

What a little fuzz bucket - I LOVE IT!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww! It seems like just yesterday that she was born.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Already 8 weeks!!!!! Thee time did fly! She is fuzzy! And oh so cute.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my...what a DOLL!!!  If she turns up missing you'll know where to look!!! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my Ashley!! She was a cutie at birth but my goodness she has turned into such a DOLL! She is sure to grow up to make you proud!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she is downright cute. She's all by herself as a little kid in the barn now. Evy left with Rose and the boys have since been weaned since they're intact. So she's all by her lonesome. We need more babies!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

she's so cute


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

she is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

She's adorable! What color! :rainbow:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

she's really cute


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's so cute, and she's looking great too!! You can really see the width between her hocks


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I'm very pleased with Zeus's babies!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks like a keeper for sure! Zeus has had some nice kids thus far!


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

She is a beautiful little girl. I have always loved Rose's kids, and now it looks as if Rose's daughters are producing kids that are just as beautiful.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I'm very pleased with Zeus's kids so far. Nice width in all of them. The does are shorter legged and it really accentuates that width. The bucks are just a tad taller but have the sharpest shoulders I've seen. I'm very pleased! Now for the Rue kid boom to happen so I can assess all of them.


----------

